# A. seemanni balding butt



## Cavemann1987 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wish I had a camera for this but I don't... This was my first T and I got her about 6 months ago. About 2 months ago I moved her into a new enclosure and she was fine. She has a hide that she dug out under some tree bark, she has a water dish, and there are some plants in there. It's a 10 gallon critter keeper and I'm using coconut fiber as substrate. She's recently started to develop a bald spot on her abdomen. It's surrounded by light brown... I'll just call it fur... It isn't the long hairs it's the tiny velvety ones. She flicked hairs at me a bit ago and after that had a tiny bald spot but it's getting worse. I haven't handled her in months and I haven't been doing anything that could stress her out. She eats tons and likes to sit around different locations of her enclosure during the night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fender Bender (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you always watched her eat? Cause I've had T's in the past who where startled by their prey at first and kicked hair at them, before considering them a tasty snack and lunging at them. Furthermore, I also think some T's use urticating hairs at the borders of their burrow, to keep enemies out. I don't think it's anything to worry about, some T's are just flicking nightmares, some are not...

But that's just me, better wait for a response by the pro's


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Probably pre molt*

So I take it you haven't gone through a tarantula pre molt-molt-post molt yet. Your A seemanni is most likely in premolt. Many species of tarantula start to get a bald spot on their abdomen before they molt. It starts out a light color and as the molt gets closer the hairs start to show through the exoskeleton and appears to turn the "skin" black. It's perfectly normal. Even if she isn't pre molt, balding for those wonderful T's that enjoy a hair flick or 2is normal. Really no worries. And before you ask (was one of my next question when I was new) if it's a premolt, it could take her days or weeks before she actually molts. Just wait, it's like getting a new tarantula every time. 

Just an FYI, if you do a search you will find several threads about this very thing. Great way to learn here.


----------



## Londoner (Jun 7, 2009)

kaydyn1512 said:


> So I take it you haven't gone through a tarantula pre molt-molt-post molt yet. Your A seemanni is most likely in premolt. Many species of tarantula start to get a bald spot on their abdomen before they molt. It starts out a light color and as the molt gets closer the hairs start to show through the exoskeleton and appears to turn the "skin" black. It's perfectly normal. Even if she isn't pre molt, balding for those wonderful T's that enjoy a hair flick or 2is normal. Really no worries. And before you ask (was one of my next question when I was new) if it's a premolt, it could take her days or weeks before she actually molts. Just wait, it's like getting a new tarantula every time.
> 
> Just an FYI, if you do a search you will find several threads about this very thing. Great way to learn here.


Pre-molt does not cause a bald spot on a Ts abdomen. Some Ts will line their burrows or molting mats with urticating hairs when approaching a molt to maybe guard against predators, but IME this isn't enough to cause a significant bald patch. A balding abdomen simply means the T has seen fit to kick hairs for whatever reason. I agree it makes it easy to see when the abdomen starts to darken before a molt though.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jun 7, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Pre-molt does not cause a bald spot on a Ts abdomen. Some Ts will line their burrows or molting mats with urticating hairs when approaching a molt to maybe guard against predators, but IME this isn't enough to cause a significant bald patch. A balding abdomen simply means the T has seen fit to kick hairs for whatever reason. I agree it makes it easy to see when the abdomen starts to darken before a molt though.


Londoner, I am not trying to be contrary but since you directly spoke about my post I feel I need to make my point clear and give you examples of information stating that some T sometimes do actually start balding purely because they are about to molt. 

exoticpets.about.com/od/tarantulas/f/moltingtarantul.htm 

"Signs That a Tarantula is About to Molt 
There are other, more subtle signs that a tarantula is about to molt, although some of these can occur for other reasons too: 

Eating Less - a tarantula getting ready for a molt will usually stop eating, sometime for as long as a few weeks before a molt. 
Inactivity - a tarantula getting ready to molt will often become quite suggish. 
Bald Spot - *tarantulas also sometimes develop a bald spot on their abdomen that grows increasingly dark as the molt draws near (a bald spot can also occur in new world tarantulas that have been kicking off their urticating hairs). *After molting, the bald spot will be gone." 

That clearly states that bald spots can be because of an impending molt or kicking hairs.

This is another post on a website:
http://exoticpets.about.com/od/tarantulas/f/tarantulabald.htm

"A common cause of a bald spot on the abdomen of a new world tarantulas (from the Americas; for example the popular Chilean rose tarantula) is that the tarantula has kicked off a patch of its urticating hair. These urticating hairs are the extremely irritating and itchy hairs that certain tarantulas will actively kick off their abdomens as a first line of defence if they are disturbed. Once these hairs are shed, they will not come back until the next molt. 
*Speaking of molting, a spider about to molt will sometimes develop a bald spot as well. This spot may get progressively darker as molting nears, but once the molt is complete the abdomen will be hairy again." *

and another *"Prior to shedding, it will go off its food probably a few weeks before the event and a bald patch may develop on the abdomen."*

One more just to drive the point home.
http://www.tailsnscales.com/tarantulacaresheet.htm
*"[Tarantulas will lose hair on their opisthsomas when they are in pre-molt or if they have kicked hair a lot from being over stressed. Hair loss due to impending molt is not a sign of illness or injury. Loss due to them kicking it is not a sign of illness or injury but can lead to a bad temper for a while until they have the chance to relax]"*

Mind you I found several sites that didn't mention balding before a molt at all. BUT from my own personal experience, I have a G rosea that NEVER kicks hairs and usually becomes bald on her abdomen about 3 weeks before her molt. I also have a G pulchripes that never kicks hairs and has had a bald spot EVERY molt he has had since I've had him (3). Then I have my B smithi that is always pissed at me for one reason or another and usually has a bold spot from kicking hairs at me. 

I felt it was important for the OP to understand that not every post is that black and white. I brought backup only so it wasn't only my opinion that was being stated.


----------



## Londoner (Jun 7, 2009)

@ Kaydyn1512: Thanks for the info, but I was simply pointing out that I'd never heard of Ts have their U-hairs simply drop out prior to molting. That's why I said "in my experience". Every T I've owned that had a bald patch when molting, had that bald patch BEFORE they went into pre-molt. I've also observed a few Ts slowly kicking hairs onto their webbing in the days before a molt without developing a significant bald patch.

Your experience obviously suggests otherwise to you. It's good you cited other sources...I'm always ready to read more about the hobby, I just have a hard time marrying my personal experience and reading with the fact that T's U-hairs simply fall out prior to a molt.

You shouldn't apologise for attempting to "mythbust". It's the only way accepted info (that may be wrong) can be corrected  .


----------



## equuskat (Jun 7, 2009)

Londoner, et al:
It is absolutely true that many tarantulas will lose urticating hair during premolt.  It often happens before they turn black, and it's one of the things that I consider as sign of "early" premolt.  I have also seen many of my spiders kicking themselves bald as they make a molt mat, and then when they flip over, they are sort of on a "bed" of urticating hairs.  

To the OP: probably premolt.  Some tarantulas just seem to kick off urticating hairs for "fun" though...lol My parahybana female is a good example.  Either way, what you are witnessing is normal.  Don't hold your breath, though, premolt can sometimes last months on the slow growers.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not sure I even understand what the question was...there wasn't one asked in the original post...

Unless he wanted to know (as everyone has assumed) why the bald spot was getting bigger?


----------



## gvfarns (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, it kind of sounds like the OP was concerned about the existence of a bald spot.  To that I say, your spider flicked hair.  Since their "hair" doesn't grow, every time a spider flicks hair it gets a bald spot and it doesn't go away until the next molt.  It's not unhealthy.

T's will sometimes flick hair before a molt, but in my experience that happens right before the molt.  They kick it all over their molting mat, then they lay on it and molt.  It's a little defensive perimeter to keep them safe during a dangerous time.  

In general, though, a bald abdomen is not a good predictor of an impending molt.  Essentially all the time it means at some point in the last molt, the T has been stressed.  That could be when you were handling, manipulating it, or it could have gotten scared of some prey item (T's will flick hair at crickets some times, especially if they are not real hungry).

Bottom line, don't worry about the bald spot.  If it happens again after the next molt, look to your husbandry and see if you can identify what is stressing the spider.  Maybe your spider is just a really jumpy, scared one that wants to flick hair and all sorts of stuff.  That has been known to happen.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 7, 2009)

Londoner said:


> @ Kaydyn1512: Thanks for the info, but I was simply pointing out that I'd never heard of Ts have their U-hairs simply drop out prior to molting. That's why I said "in my experience". Every T I've owned that had a bald patch when molting, had that bald patch BEFORE they went into pre-molt. I've also observed a few Ts slowly kicking hairs onto their webbing in the days before a molt without developing a significant bald patch.
> 
> Your experience obviously suggests otherwise to you. It's good you cited other sources...I'm always ready to read more about the hobby, I just have a hard time marrying my personal experience and reading with the fact that T's U-hairs simply fall out prior to a molt.
> 
> You shouldn't apologise for attempting to "mythbust". It's the only way accepted info (that may be wrong) can be corrected  .




i have to agree with londoner here.  i wish i could find who started that crap about premolt causing bald spots.  unfortunately a lot of crummy tarantula care pages just suck up whatever information they can find, true or not, and include it in their care sheets.  this is why a lot of species have an absurd 5-10*F temperature range and any RH range listed... and why one of the first things a lot of ppl learn is to get rid of your petstore hygrometer and as long as you are not freezing or melting most tarantulas are fine


they might be coincidental but definitely NOT causal!  almost none of my NW spiders ever got bald spots, period... some of the spiders i got had bald spots from too much kicking at the last place they lived... but one molt and they are not bald and they never got bald spots again, from molting or anything else


IF they do have a bald spot for whatever reason then yes, you can see the skin change color from tan to black.... but the bald spot is not caused by the molt!  if this was the case then all spiders should develop a bald spot during premolt... and this obviously is not the case


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jun 7, 2009)

Cavemann1987 said:


> ... This was my first T and I got her about 6 months ago.  ... I haven't handled her in months and I haven't been doing anything that could stress her out. She eats tons and likes to sit around different locations of her enclosure during the night.


But what's your question or point? It would seem that perhaps you haven't done your homework or this phenomenon wouldn't be troubling you.

*WARNING: INCOMING, UNABASHED, SELF-SERVING SALES PITCH! Continue at your own risk.*
If you haven't done so already, you should read a good book on tarantulas. There are now three good tarantula books on the market written in English. They're all available for *FREE* check-out from most public libraries. If you like what you see they're available for sale "off the shelf" from many of the pet shops in your area, by special order from any bookstore and by order over the Internet from places like www.abebooks.com, www.amazon.com, www.barnesandnoble.com, and www.booksprice.com. I list them here in alphabetical order by author.

Breene, RG. 2005. QUICK AND EASY TARANTULA CARE. TFH Publications. A remarkably good book in spite of its small size and modest price. Almost painfully simple but with all the basic information. A good starter book.

Marshall, SD. 2002. TARANTULAS AND OTHER ARACHNIDS. Barrons' Educational Series, Inc. A somewhat more advanced book than Breene's, but very, very good. Offers an alternative care regimen that appeals to many enthusiasts.

Schultz, SA and Schultz, MJ. 1998. THE TARANTULA KEEPER'S GUIDE. Barrons' Educational Series, Inc. Written for the advanced enthusiast as well as the novice, you'll want to read this book over and over as you discover more and more about these fascinating creatures. *NOT* light reading, but highly recommended by many enthusiasts. Some call it "the bible" of tarantula care. Now in its third revision.

While these overlap somewhat in subject material, you still need to eventually read all three to make sure that you have all bases covered.

Picking up information off the Internet forums is a good thing except that it is haphazard, disjointed and often incomplete. The authors of all these books have taken special pains to present all the information you need in a well organized fashion. It's much easier to understand the basic care philosophies, and to make cross-correlations that you'll miss entirely on the Internet.

None of these books costs as much as a tarantula, but any one of them could save you a bundle in wasted time and money on useless stuff and dangerous care regimens, not to mention dead spiders.

*END OF UNABASHED, SELF-SERVING SALES PITCH!*

(Also, end of rant.)

The loss of a few bristles off the rump of most New World tarantulas is normal. It has no great significance. As soon as it molts again it will grow them all back along with the rest of its new exoskeleton.

Go get a copy of one of those books. Pop a bottle or can of your favorite beverage. Sit down in a nice, comfortable chair and enjoy a good read. Decompress!

(Maybe good advice for me too, no?  )


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have seen several of my new world terrestrials kick hairs at the wind , me, while preparing their molt mats etc... My B smithi usually has a bald spot shortly after he molts because he flicks hairs at everything, my B agustum flicks hairs but generally doesn't get bald until she gets close to a molt and my aptly named A geniculata "Flicker" has been doing just that since I got him at 1/2" (he is now 3"). As far as my Avicularia collection, I'm aware they don't have the same type of delivery system of urticating hairs but my understanding is that they elease theirs from rubbing their abdomen against you? I have 17 or so of them and I have never seen a bald abdomen before a molt. Nor even a darkening, at least not that I have noticed. 

I don't determine an impending molt based souly on a balding abdomen but if it's coupled with lethargy, dulling of color, lack of appetite and looking at the extensive records I keep, I know it's coming.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 7, 2009)

kaydyn1512 said:


> I don't determine an impending molt based souly on a balding abdomen but if it's coupled with lethargy, dulling of color, lack of appetite and looking at the extensive records I keep, I know it's coming.


This is very true in my experience.  I have spiders who never kick hairs, but a month before they turn black, they kick themselves clean of urticating hairs.  Not all of them do it, but i believe that it can be an indication of an impending molt when coupled with other signs.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the back up Katy.  It's nice to know I'm not the odd woman out.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 7, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, I'm not even a woman.

I'm odd, though.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 7, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I'm odd, though.


Got that right!


----------

